# IPV D2 75w Temp



## BigAnt

*Specifications of the iPV D2, Powered by Yihi SX130H chip*

•Output power Min. 7 watts, Max. 75 watts
•Output power Min. 5 Joules, Max. 50 Joules
•Output Voltage Min 1V, Max 8V
•Output Current Min. 1A, Max. 25A
•Standard Atomizer Resistant Min 0.20Ω, Max 3Ω
•Joules Mode Atomizer Resistant Min. 0.05Ω, Max. 0.3Ω
•Temp. Limit Fahrenheit Min. 200F, Max. 580F
•Temp. Limit Centegrade Min. 100C, Max. 300C
•Input Voltage Min. 3.2V, max. 4.5V, Typical 3.7V
•Input Current Min. 1.3A, Max 30A
•USB Charging for batteries ? Yes

Protection:
•Reverse Polarity Protection
•Output short protection
•Low resistance protection
•Battery low voltage protection
•Temperature overheat protection

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## GerharddP

WOW... PIF anyone


----------



## Heinrich

Nice!!


----------



## Daniel

Yeah saw these on reddit , apparently upgradeable ?


----------



## rvdwesth

Now this I like!


----------



## Marzuq

love it. where do i get one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

I am hectically shopping for a TC mod... so many options... I had my mind set on the EH Pro with a subtank and some Nickel, but changed my mind again to the Evic VT this morning.... and now I see this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola

Stunning....


----------



## WillieRoux

BigAnt said:


> *Specifications of the iPV D2, Powered by Yihi SX130H chip*
> 
> •Output power Min. 7 watts, Max. 75 watts
> •Output power Min. 5 Joules, Max. 50 Joules
> •Output Voltage Min 1V, Max 8V
> •Output Current Min. 1A, Max. 25A
> •Standard Atomizer Resistant Min 0.20Ω, Max 3Ω
> •Joules Mode Atomizer Resistant Min. 0.05Ω, Max. 0.3Ω
> •Temp. Limit Fahrenheit Min. 200F, Max. 580F
> •Temp. Limit Centegrade Min. 100C, Max. 300C
> •Input Voltage Min. 3.2V, max. 4.5V, Typical 3.7V
> •Input Current Min. 1.3A, Max 30A
> •USB Charging for batteries ? Yes
> 
> Protection:
> •Reverse Polarity Protection
> •Output short protection
> •Low resistance protection
> •Battery low voltage protection
> •Temperature overheat protection


Center pin fixed...floating...spring loaded?....Any mod that's fixed....No No No


----------



## Humbolt

I've also been looking at temperature control mods & was about to pull the trigger on an Evic VT...but this is just perfect. Seems like it uses a replaceable 18650 as well.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Soooo wanting this!!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Dirge

Marzuq said:


> love it. where do i get one?



@Sir Vape has a pre-order running on these

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## deepest

Must fight the urge !!!


----------



## stevie g

hope it doesn't have the shit paint job that the Ipv mini


----------



## deepest

Says it has USB charging i have yet to see a pic with a usb port.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Achmat89

BigAnt said:


> *Specifications of the iPV D2, Powered by Yihi SX130H chip*
> 
> •Output power Min. 7 watts, Max. 75 watts
> •Output power Min. 5 Joules, Max. 50 Joules
> •Output Voltage Min 1V, Max 8V
> •Output Current Min. 1A, Max. 25A
> •Standard Atomizer Resistant Min 0.20Ω, Max 3Ω
> •Joules Mode Atomizer Resistant Min. 0.05Ω, Max. 0.3Ω
> •Temp. Limit Fahrenheit Min. 200F, Max. 580F
> •Temp. Limit Centegrade Min. 100C, Max. 300C
> •Input Voltage Min. 3.2V, max. 4.5V, Typical 3.7V
> •Input Current Min. 1.3A, Max 30A
> •USB Charging for batteries ? Yes
> 
> Protection:
> •Reverse Polarity Protection
> •Output short protection
> •Low resistance protection
> •Battery low voltage protection
> •Temperature overheat protection
> 
> 
> That bra needs to trim his finger nails lmao, that's super long.
> Not a good advertising strategy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

I think this device would be too small for me. 
I would lose it before i get it.


----------



## Marzuq

Dirge said:


> @Sir Vape has a pre-order running on these


Thanks boet I'll head on over right now and have a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

It is spring loaded and has usb port for charging according to the Pioneer4you rep.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Sir Vape said:


> ... and has usb port for charging according to the Pioneer4you rep.



Where? Unless it's a USB to DC-in adaptor cable, coz that port hole looks mighty round for a usb port


----------



## Sir Vape

I would imagine the pic is pre-production model which is what the guys usually release first. Updated pics will come soon but according to rep it will have a mini usb port for charging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW

Can't wait
What I've been looking for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbolt

Is it able to use titanium as well as nickel coils?


----------



## VapingSquid

Sir Vape said:


> I would imagine the pic is pre-production model which is what the guys usually release first. Updated pics will come soon but according to rep it will have a mini usb port for charging.


Thanks for confirming! Does that include passthrough too by any chance?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

@jl10101 not sure will chat to rep and let you know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nemo

Not sure if I missed it somehow, is supplied with a battery?


----------



## Sir Vape

Nope no battery


----------



## andro

Sir Vape said:


> Nope no battery


Time until preorder close?


----------



## Sir Vape

This is not my thread to post bro.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Sir Vape said:


> This is not my thread to post bro.


Sorry . At home with fever today. Will do it on the rigth place .


----------



## nemo

Sir Vape said:


> Nope no battery


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## deepest

Some more info 

http://www.sun-vapers.com/ipv-d2-features-overview/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

BigAnt said:


> *Specifications of the iPV D2, Powered by Yihi SX130H chip*
> 
> •Output power Min. 7 watts, Max. 75 watts
> •Output power Min. 5 Joules, Max. 50 Joules
> •Output Voltage Min 1V, Max 8V
> •Output Current Min. 1A, Max. 25A
> •Standard Atomizer Resistant Min 0.20Ω, Max 3Ω
> •Joules Mode Atomizer Resistant Min. 0.05Ω, Max. 0.3Ω
> •Temp. Limit Fahrenheit Min. 200F, Max. 580F
> •Temp. Limit Centegrade Min. 100C, Max. 300C
> •Input Voltage Min. 3.2V, max. 4.5V, Typical 3.7V
> •Input Current Min. 1.3A, Max 30A
> •USB Charging for batteries ? Yes
> 
> Protection:
> •Reverse Polarity Protection
> •Output short protection
> •Low resistance protection
> •Battery low voltage protection
> •Temperature overheat protection


I believe it's even a bit smaller than the ipv2 mini.( also a good little mod imo)


----------



## skola

Dry burn test on the ipv d2. (@Mike)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Apparently come withous usb port but normal jack to recharge battery

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mike

Damn I'm excited to grab one of these!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## skola

andro said:


> Apparently come withous usb port but normal jack to recharge battery


USB to AC port from the videos I've seen thus far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

@skola I think DC but close enough  If that's the sacrifice needed to make it compact, I'm cool with it. Easy enough to change batteries anyway.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Mike said:


> @skola I think DC but close enough  If that's the sacrifice needed to make it compact, I'm cool with it. Easy enough to change batteries anyway.


They were talking about the usb port to be too flimsy to solder etc and the other jack been stronger so no problem with faulty charging board . Personally dont mind either

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola

Mike said:


> @skola I think DC but close enough  If that's the sacrifice needed to make it compact, I'm cool with it. Easy enough to change batteries anyway.


Thanks for the correction @Mike


----------



## drew

Only bummer I can see with the decision to go DC jack means no updating to IPV D2 V2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

Hopefully there won't be any reason to update it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 3FVape

Testing with no juice on:
http://www.vpbus.com/news/30865.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## andro

first ipv i get , cant make it work in tc , keep saying no liquid . any idea ?


----------



## andro

got sms and sorted . never set the resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 3FVape

is it available?


----------



## andro

Gina said:


> is it available?


yes it is .few vendors stock it now .


----------



## 3FVape

andro said:


> yes it is .few vendors stock it now .


Cannot get it here, the vendor delayed again


----------



## andro

sorry about that . Mine arrived yesterday , and landed here on tuesday , but yes it took longer than predicted


----------



## gotama

what is sms?


----------



## deepest

Short Messaging Service i believe he got the instruction to lock resistance via sms. Could be wrong though.


----------



## andro

deepest said:


> Short Messaging Service i believe he got the instruction to lock resistance via sms. Could be wrong though.


correct


----------



## gotama

Are you guys happy with this MOD?? Im looking to buy it but nervous, Maybe my mentality is in the wrong place but the price is so cheap compared to other IPV's. And do you all have the 3 month warranty the manufactures have on the device?


----------



## andro

im very happy so far . small . work as it should , normal or tc , dont know if is painted or anodized but feel strong and not like gonna peel any tie soon . warranty no idea , never bothered about that so far

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## deepest

I can concur with @andro I am very happy with mine every bit as well made as my Vaporshark DNA 40.
At about half the price and it has a Yihi chip that are known to be great chips.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gotama

http://www.sun-vapers.com/ipv-d2-features-overview/

Apparently there is a 3month warranty


----------



## gotama

Guys i got the IPV d2 but i cant seem to figure out how to lock the resistence.. getting the no liquid issue @andro


----------



## Riaz

gotama said:


> Guys i got the IPV d2 but i cant seem to figure out how to lock the resistence.. getting the no liquid issue @andro


just watched a youtube vid now, and to lock the resistance, you need to press the + and - buttons simultaneously

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

It explains everything in the manual.But if you don't come right,please give me a call.


----------



## andro

gotama said:


> Guys i got the IPV d2 but i cant seem to figure out how to lock the resistence.. getting the no liquid issue @andro


sorted how @Riaz said , after installing everything , press down plus and minus button together . after work like a charm


----------



## VapeDude

He got it working. Amazing vape coming from that setup








Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gotama

hahaha yea guys thanks for everything  SAVapeGear review coming up for such awesome advice and service  very happy with this mod... such cool cloud hits with so much flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

gotama said:


> hahaha yea guys thanks for everything  SAVapeGear review coming up for such awesome advice and service  very happy with this mod... such cool cloud hits with so much flavour


Hi @gotama 

Please remember to do the review for us here:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sa-vape-gear-retailer-reviews.t13093/

Thanks

Regards

Pieter


----------



## David Fanner

It's not a "true USB" port.. Business end is a 3.5mm pin jack to USB cable.. 


Sir Vape said:


> It is spring loaded and has usb port for charging according to the Pioneer4you rep.


----------



## Humbolt

Just placed an order with @Sir Vape for one of these.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Fanner

The built in port is just for power input..

Here's the section of the pamphlet about the battery requirements/charging warning

I bought one, I just had to know! ￼


----------

